# Heat wave



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Its 36 above at 2:40 pm--Go figure---- from -22 below a few days ago---Finally broke from below freezing---YaHOOOOOO__________SB


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Better dig out the bathing suit! Summer's here!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't forget the sunblock Skip ! They say it will hit 80* here today.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

60* today, and the snow is just about gone.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Rained a bit last night, then Mach 5 winds through the night until noon, +8 right now, snow disappearing fast.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

It made it up to around 50* here today. The 17 inches of snow we got isn't sticking around long.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

72 here now at 6:00. I got a sunburn at the range today!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You should wear a hat.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You should wear a hat.


Hey now!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't help it!!







<


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

at least he didnt need cork soaker. But then again he may not be a wine drinker LOL


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*How can you guys hunt in 70 and 80 degree weather??? It Feburary--thats our hi in July-an Aug--------Its 37 at 9pm--and you would'nt belive how much snow has melted--and we'er surpose to be this way til Wed--Hope to go out in the morning______SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's in the 40's in the morning but by noon it has warmed considerably. Hopefully we'll get some rain to help all the little ones out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *How can you guys hunt in 70 and 80 degree weather??? It Feburary--thats our hi in July-an Aug--------Its 37 at 9pm--and you would'nt belive how much snow has melted--and we'er surpose to be this way til Wed--Hope to go out in the morning______SB*


I am with you Skip....I actually like the snow and it is fading away. I may be weird I sort of love winter. Summer brings heat, mud, moquiteos, flies, knats, and...worst of all...no hunting season







. Good new is...we have a two weeks left of bobcat season !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Here right now it is 10 and no snow melting, we need another 25 for that to start happening. Went out looking for places to call from and some of the places had most of the snow blown off the area or the wind was howling pretty good. The snowboarders were out in numbers also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Trust me I don't like the 70's and 80's for hunting either or -22 either for that matter. A happy medium is in the 40's and 50's. That works well for my Arizona blood.


----------

